

What to do when pypi goes down - mgrouchy
http://jacobian.org/writing/when-pypi-goes-down/

======
maw
Helpful, and I'm definitely a fan of pypi when doing development, but
depending on services like that to do installations on production machines is
unwise.

It's a better idea to maintain a private repository of dependencies for
production installs.

~~~
jacobian
Indeed - relying on someone else's infrastructure for production installs is
always a risky business. Even once PyPI's infrastructure gets better (there'll
soon be multiple mirrors, automatic fallover, etc.), it's probably still going
to be a good idea to run a local mirror.

There's a pretty easy way to do that these days: pep381client:
<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep381client>. This'll create a directory
structure that you can serve from any web server and will act enough like PyPI
to serve as a local mirror. Then you can point to your mirror and _know_ it'll
be there when you need it. You'll need about 15GB of disk space to mirror all
the files from PyPI.

